# tool tip No4



## krv3000 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all right you no when you get a new mill cuter or a set of taps they sumtimes cum with a protective coting on them see pic 1 well you can by this stuff to put on your tools your self but theirs a nother way to protect them from damage and rust you will need sum petroleum jelly or grease and sum heat shrink tubing to cover the tool with this stuff cums in all colors and sises cut the tubing to cover the cutting part of the tool then cover the cutting end of the tool with grease or petroleum jelly then put the tubing over the tool then with a soft flame shrink the tubing dawn to fit snug on the tooling when you need to yous the tool next just cut the tubing off with a sharp knife right pics


----------

